# Livery/grazing near Bridgwater



## Quantock-cob (5 May 2018)

Hi, Im looking for livery for 2 geldings, or stables and grazing for rent or sale, near Bridgwater. Preferably near Cannington/ Nether Stowey/ Holford. Thanks


----------



## QuantockHills (10 May 2018)

have you tried Anthony and Deb Salvidge at Ge-Mare farm? They have a yard at Holford...


----------

